# Wife will not leave



## Confused.One (Apr 2, 2010)

Wife had an emotional affair that turned into a physical one. I believe she is continuing the emotional affair but have no actual proof at this stage.
Wife says she loves me and wants to be with me. However, she also continues with behavior that indicates that she is hiding things from me.
In short, I do not trust her.
She refuses to go to marriage counseling.
She seems to have no remorse about her "affair" (I put affair in quotes since she hates me calling it that).
She refuses to talk any more about the "affair"
We have 2 kids, ages 11 and 13.
We live in a suburb where I doubt I would be able to afford a newly purchased house here myself.
I have asked her to leave in the past and she has refused. She actually brought the kids into it.
I have been told numerous times by others that I should not leave the house.
I have a job with regular 8 - 5 hours while she works nights and shift work. I take the kids to activities and do activities with them... she sleeps. I do 90% of the dishes, 95% of the laundry, 95% of the cooking... some of it makes sense because of her shift work I suppose.
What should / can I do? Obviously trying to get say the cops involved would be very drastic and I do not even know if that is even possible if there is not any physical abuse.
I really don't think it makes sense that I should be the one that leaves.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you have another bedroom, you can move into? Separate finances. File for divorce. Yes your wife should move out, but if she won't, you still have to move on. You should probably stay on the other board. You will get more advice there.


----------

